# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Tư vấn lựa chọn đá cắt đá mài kim loại

## info.svg

Hiện nay trên thị trường có khá nhiều loại đá mài đá cắt kim loại, vậy thì nên lựa chọn loại đá cắt đá mài nào cho phù hợp hả các pro ? Phân khúc tầm trung và chỉ cắt kim loại k phải inox  :Smile:

----------


## duongvanvinh

Thép được hình thành từ hợp kim của các kim loại nặng như Vonfram, Molypden, Chromium, Vannadium, coban... thường được dùng làm đá mài, đá cắt còn được gọi là THÉP GIÓ, THÉP có độ cứng cao, THÉP CÔNG CỤ VẬN HÀNH VỚI TỐC ĐỘ CAO.
Quy cách thép gió tròn
Phi 2mm, 3mm, 3,5mm, 4mm, 5mm, 5,5mm, 6mm, 7mm, 8mm, 9mm, 10mm, 12mm, 14mm, 16mm, 18mm, 20mm...

Thành phần hóa học: thép gió M2, 6WMo5Cr4V2

C%: 0.86-0.94

W%: 5.90-6.70

Mo%: 4.70-5.20

Cr%:  3.80-4.50

V%: 1.75-2.10

Si% : 0.20-0.45

Mn%: 0.15-0.40

Các mác thép gió, tên thép gió khác: W4Mo3Cr4VSi, SKH51, W6Mo5Cr4V3, M3, SKH53, SKH54, W6Mo5Cr4V4, W6Mo5Cr4V2Co5, M35, SKH55,  W6Mo6Cr4V2, SKH52, W2M8Cr4V, W2Mo9Cr4V2, M7, SKH58, W2Mo9Cr4VCo8, M42, W18Cr4V, T1, SKH2, W12Cr4V5Co5, T15, SKH10, W9Mo3Cr4V...

Số lượng đặt hàng tối thiểu:100kg

Liên hệ Mr Vịnh 0937.619.107
--------------------------------------
Nhà máy sản xuất thép gió, thép công cụ, thép có độ cứng cao, thép làm khuôn...!

----------


## anhduy0410

Ứng dụng này chắc sử dụng một số loại thông dụng của Bosch là ổn rồi

----------

